# Verbesserungsvorschläge: Straight Power E8 CM



## Crix1990 (13. Oktober 2011)

*Verbesserungsvorschläge: Straight Power E8 CM*

So, da mein Straight Power E8 CM nun getauscht wurde, und das neue auch soweit läuft, hab ich mit mal gedanken darüber gemacht, was man an dem NT noch verbessern könnte.



Vollmodulares CM (aber ich denke, das fordern viele). Gerade beim NT wechsel hab ich gute 30min für den Wechsel gebraucht.
längeres P8 Kabel (mir haben in meinem doch rrecht kleinen Case die berühmten 5cm gefehlt, um das Kabel hinter dem MoBo zu verlegen und musste ne Verlängerung nutzen)
Besseres QS bezüglich der Lüftergitter (ich mein diese Lamellen) ...was soll ich dazu sagen? Bei meinem ersten waren viele der Lamellen am klappern, beim jetzigen geht es, aber eine Lamelle sitzt immer noch nicht richtig fest, da solltet ihr was ändern.
Komplettes teilen der PCIe Versorgung: Klar nutzen die meisten 2X6 oder 6+8 Pin, aber ich mit meiner ASUS 6970 DCII durfte dann beide Peitschen verlegen und musste unnötigen Kabelsalat im Case verstauen
So, sind wie gesagt nur Anmerkungen, aber villeicht könnt ihr das ja bei zukünftigen Modellen umsetzen.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge: Straight Power E8 CM*

Hallo Crix

Vielen Dank für dein Feedback

Bezüglich deiner Anmerkungen:

Bei einem vollmodularen Gerät würdest du ja dennoch mindestens das ATX Kabel benötigen 
Aber ich denke, dass das für ein Gerät der Straight Power Serie eher keine Option sein könnte...
Welches Gehäuse und welches Board nutzt du momentan?
Das werde ich weiter leiten.
Das haben wir bei der E9 Serie bereits geändert, hier gibt es nur noch 8pin PCIe Anschlüsse, ab 500W (480W CM).


----------



## Crix1990 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Verbesserungsvorschläge: Straight Power E8 CM*

Super, dass du prompt antwortest:

Bezüglich des CM:
Ich würde es auch begrüße, dass das ATX-Kabel modular wäre, dann hätte ich das nur abziehen müssen, statt es quer durchs Gehäuse zu fedeln.
Oder ihr macht das beim Dark Power (wär für mich kaufentscheidend gewesen).

Zum P8:
das Case ist ein Sharkoon T9 Value. Da ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, wie man da das kabel noch direkter verlegen kann, wundert es mich etwas, dass nicht mehr das Problem haben.
Das Board ist ein Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3.


----------

